# Help!?!



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

I just noticed this today my mamma mouse had babies 5 days ago now today i found this














i have been feeding her dog food like i always do and its high in protein what do i do ( the babies are very healthy ) help!?!


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

That looks like wet tail, it is a bacterial infection in the intestines. She needs antibiotics or she will die.


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

Where can i get antibiotics is there a type of antibiotics that is just for mice can i get it over the counter?


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Antibiotics can be hard to get. You can get some online, and some you can get at a farm store. Look for Tetracycline, or some people use Baytril, I think? You might be able to get tetracycline at a bird/fish store.


----------



## Paziqi (Feb 10, 2010)

I have experienced this with some of my nursing does, (though none ever looked quite this bad). I was told it was a result of the mother consuming the babies' placentas/excrement. It has always cleared up on it's own, and none of my does ever suffered any ill effects from it.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Go to the vet, they can get you antibiotics that will be effective in treating this.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Change her feed to oats, cooked rice, scrambled egg. No wheat, no dairy, nothing salty or sweet. I think that should help.


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

OK i will try the oats and i went to town and picked up some stuff that should help its for wet tail.Thank you so much :mrgreen:


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

It looks like normal scours to me. I keep Immodium (for humans) in my shed, if I should ever get a case.half a tablet in a 150 mil water bottle wil do what it says on the box- clear it up within an hour. - obviously a hour after the mouse has drank the solution.


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you so much :mrgreen:


----------

